# Beth catches a big nurse shark from the yak



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a little video of Beth from LA catching a big nurse shark from her Hobie PA, it was her first time taking it in the Gulf and deff the biggest thing she has ever caught from it!


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

sweet i bet she didnt want to paddle much after that


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice video!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

awesome video nice and clear under water shots keep it coming:thumbup: nurse sharks are some pretty cool looking sharks.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

great video linda!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

cool video linda! thanks for posting...:thumbup:...


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

*kayak fishing*

Gotta love GoPro and the women who made this happen..congrats on great memories...


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great video! I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

markhsaltz said:


> Gotta love GoPro and the women who made this happen..congrats on great memories...


Thank you all for the comments! BTW not GoPro - Olympus Stylus Tough 3000:thumbsup:


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome job Linda, was that the intended target fish?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!! Pretty cool video. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for posting

Scott


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Good for you..Glad to know there are other handy sweet shooting little cameras..again great job...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool pic and video Linda, good job putting her on something big!

P.S. I love my Stylus tough as well.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

ycanti said:


> Awesome job Linda, was that the intended target fish?


 No...lol but that kept her busy for quite a while. We were bottom fishing and hooked it, several have been hooked while fishing out there, quite bigger then that one! I actually strained my back from fighting one last year, but it's worth it every so often to get that adrenaline pumpin...lol


----------

